# [risolto] UD] binutils-config-1.8-r7 [1.9-r4], perché?

## pingoo

Ciao,

è da circa una settimana che l'aggiornamento mondiale, a causa dell'opzione D, mi chieda di voler fare il downgrade dell'ebuild e non ho capito perché:

```
 # emerge -puvD world

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.8-r7 [1.9-r4] 0 kB

```

La versione non è in alcun modo mascherata:

```
# eix binutils-config

[I] sys-devel/binutils-config

     Available versions:  1.8-r7 1.9-r4 ~1.9-r4[1] {paludis}

     Installed versions:  1.9-r4(10:03:26 12/05/2007)

```

Ora l'unico ebuild che dipenda dal precedente risulta essere

```
# equery d binutils-config

[ Searching for packages depending on binutils-config... ]

sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r1 (>=sys-devel/binutils-config-1.8-r6)

```

Oltre al carnevale, che mi sono perso?Last edited by pingoo on Fri Feb 15, 2008 8:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

prova con

```
# emerge -DuNtpv world
```

a vedere chi è che effettivamente richiede il downgrade.

----------

## pingoo

Ok, a quanto pare è binutils, grazie. 

```
Calculating world dependencies... done!

[nomerge      ] x11-apps/fusion-icon-9999

[nomerge      ]  x11-wm/compiz-9999

[ebuild     U ]   x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r5 [1.3.0.0-r4]

[nomerge      ] sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r1

[ebuild     UD]  sys-devel/binutils-config-1.8-r7 [1.9-r4]

[nomerge      ] app-emulation/wine-0.9.39

[nomerge      ]  media-libs/lcms-1.17

[ebuild     U ]   media-libs/tiff-3.8.2-r3 [3.8.2-r2]

```

Continuo però a non capire perché. La mia scarsa conoscenza degli ebuild non mi permette di individuare la cosa nell'ebuild di binutils-2.18-r1

```
# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-devel/binutils/binutils-2.18-r1.ebuild,v 1.9 2007/10/17 16:47:07 armin76 Exp $

PATCHVER="1.5"

ELF2FLT_VER=""

inherit toolchain-binutils

KEYWORDS="alpha amd64 ~arm ~hppa ia64 ~mips ppc ppc64 ~s390 ~sh sparc x86"

src_unpack() {

        toolchain-binutils_src_unpack

        # disable regeneration of info pages #193364

        touch "${S}"/bfd/elf.c

}

```

----------

## Scen

Penso dipenda dall'eclass toolchains-binutils:

```

...

if is_cross ; then

    RDEPEND=">=sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9"

else

    RDEPEND=">=sys-devel/binutils-config-1.8-r6"

fi

```

Quella funzione "is_cross" non è nient'altro che

```

is_cross() { [[ ${CHOST} != ${CTARGET} ]] ; }

```

Sembrerebbe che tu stia cercando di fare una "crosscompilazione", ovvero il tuo sistema è su un'architettura X ma stai cercando di compilare per un'architettura Y.

Puoi postare l'output di

```

emerge --info

```

?

----------

## pingoo

Grazie Scen, eccolo, mi pare cresciuto dall'ultima volta

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-tuxonice-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-tuxonice-r6 i686 AMD Athlon(TM) XP 1800+

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 04 Feb 2008 08:16:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT=""

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache confcache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.qubenet.net/mirror/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="it en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--exclude-from=/etc/portage/rsync.excludes"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/voip /usr/portage/local/layman/enlightenment /usr/portage/local/layman/arcon"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib acpi alsa bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread encode ets evo fam ffmpeg firefox flac gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk gtk2 hal howl iconv imap isdnlog jingle jpeg kde kerberos ldap libnotify mad midi mikmod mime mmx mmxext mp3 mpeg msn mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pcre pdf perl plugins png posix pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline real reflection reiserfs samba sdl session sock spell spl sse ssl svg symlink tcpd tetex tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xcb xcomposite xine xml xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="ati radeon"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS

```

----------

## pingoo

Non è un semplice up   :Rolling Eyes:  , vorrei aggiungere al dubbio iniziale da dove provenga quel ACCEPT_KEYWORDS visto che non l'ho settato in make.conf e che comunque non ha effetto, nel senso che quando voglio installare qualcosa di mascherato devo porlo in package.keywords. Inoltre noto ALSA_CARDS, APACHE2_MODULES, LCD_DEVICES, anche queste non so da dove vengano e come debbano essere settate. Posto /etc/make.conf

```
CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext sse a52 aac aalib -acl -apache2 -arts bash-completion

bzip2 cups dri -eds -emboss -esd ets ffmpeg flac -firefox -fortran -gstreamer gtk2 howl

imap -ipv6 jingle libnotify mime mmx mmxext msn nptl nptlonly -oss

-pam -pdflib plugins posix qt real reiserfs samba session sock spell ssl

symlink tetex xcomposite x264 xcb xine xvid"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CONFIG_PROTECT="-*"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="ati radeon"

LINGUAS="it en"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch userfetch confcache ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

CCACHE_DIR="/root/ccache"

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/arcon"

source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--exclude-from=/etc/portage/rsync.excludes"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error info log qa"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

#PORTAGE_BINHOST="http://grp.mirror.site/gentoo/grp/1.4/i686/athlon-xp/"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.qubenet.net/mirror/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo$

```

----------

## Scen

```

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--exclude-from=/etc/portage/rsync.excludes"

```

Posta il contenuto del file /etc/portage/rsync.excludes, non vorrei che tu stessi escludendo parti del Portage tree importanti, con il risultato di avere un albero non "consistente".

Inoltre, visto che siamo in argomento:

```

CONFIG_PROTECT="-*" 

```

IMHO pericolosissimo, spero tu sappia perfettamente cosa fa  :Rolling Eyes:  (ma penso di sì  :Cool:  )

```

FEATURES="parallel-fetch userfetch confcache ccache"

```

confcache non esiste più, rimuovilo.

----------

## pingoo

Non ricordo quando ho settato CONFIG_PROTECT, mi pare che come suggerisce il nome, non aggiorni i file di configurazione, ma se secondo te è pericolosissimo lo tolgo subito; forse avevo problemi all'aggiornamento con i file di configurazione della tastiera e con il gestore delle sessioni.

Eliminato anche confcache, grazie.

/etc/portage/rsync.excludes l'ho tolto dal make.conf ho rieseguito il sync ma l'aggiornamento continua ancora a dare lo stesso risultato per binutils-config.

----------

## Onip

CONFIG_PROTECT impostata a quel modo è pericolosissima perchè permette a portage di sovrascrivere tutte le configurazioni senza chiederti niente. Potresti trovarti a piedi dopo un aggiornamento oppure perdere la tua bellissima e precisissima conf di apache o samba (p. esempio)

----------

## pingoo

Beh, a suo tempo devo averla interpretata al contrario, rimossa istantaneamente.

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Potresti trovarti a piedi dopo un aggiornamento oppure perdere la tua bellissima e precisissima conf di apache o samba (p. esempio)

  eheh magari

grazie

EDIT: boh, alla fine si è risolto da solo ieri dopo l'aggiornamento, prima che si riuscisse a stabilire la causa

----------

